# Where the heck are you Ghostdogg?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

As it says, where the heck are you?
Usually when i make a joke of something you're always making fun of it as well!!! dun tell me u change ur dang name!!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm. I'd look for a nick you don't reconize with his personality. It will be a dead give away.

Steve


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!! I know... i cant find his jokes anywhere, LOL!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

No I'm still the same name.
I was having problems logging in.

I missed you too buddy!!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to see you back, GhostDogg.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> No I'm still the same name.
> I was having problems logging in.
> 
> I missed you too buddy!!!


THE HECK HAVE YOU BEEN MAN!!!
Usually right after my BS, you would BS with me.. dang i'm so glad to see you back!!

=) btw.. i picked up some crystal red shrimp from shrimpgirl!!! AWESOME!! i think my guppies having a good time torturing them right now! =(


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
Some expensive treats for your guppies.
You could always give your guppies to me to use as treats.
Too small for sushi but my fish like sushi too.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

have 6 females in there, that's mah guppy tank!
If i have to many or deformed ones, LOL, it'll definitely be your treat!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Take a visit to Pats/Mykiss, he has some sweet @$$ guppies.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Already bought them LOL!

I'm gonna keep one deform one and name it after you! LOL!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me. LOL
Does it have to be a female one tho?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) It has to be!! Ya dun really got a choice buddy!

LOL! But i have i think 4 adults females that are breeding... it's my first 3 weeks of having them... 2 seem like their due dates are coming! I'll let you know if I get too many!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

It's all good!!!
I like to get down like guppies, all day, everyday,any time, any where.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

